# problem with Abb veritron PAD600



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Luis C. Perez said:


> Hi. I need help with alarm F-02 in drive ABB Veritron pAD600. somebody can help me about this problem?, the manual say internal overcurrent.
> Regards


Do you have a link to the manual.?


----------



## Luis C. Perez (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry, I don't, but I can send it by mail
[quoteHARRY304E;1136114]Do you have a link to the manual.?[/quote]


----------



## mahyar_214 (Aug 12, 2015)

hi 
i need the manual too. can you send me the manual.
thanks


----------



## mahyar_214 (Aug 12, 2015)

hi 
i need the manual too. can you send me the manual.
thanks


----------



## mahyar_214 (Aug 12, 2015)

i need manual too. would you please send me the link?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Zombie thread, risen from the dead after 2 years.

Contact ABB for your manual. If you are not allowed to contact ABB in your country, too bad. You can't use a forum like this to get around the trade restrictions imposed on your government by the actions they promote or condone in the rest of the world.


----------

